# Best time for a Scottish tour?



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

We are hoping later this year to tour up the west coast and then down the east coast of Scotland - well SWIMBO is any way. I don't think stopping for two nights at a time we will get that far!

Anyway the big question is when is the best time to go, we want to miss the 'midge' season and hopefully be there for the longest day / shortest night, if possible.

We thought late May early June may be a possibility.

Anybody any thoughts or observations please?

Many thanks,

John 8)


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Try here http://www.scotweb.co.uk/environment/midges/scottishmidge.html
for information.


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Always been to Scotland in May/ June and have not had a total washout in 40 odd years. I would go mid May to Mid June for preference and be prepared to alter your itinerary as weather is very localised up there, move 50 miles or so and weather can be totally different. It is the most fantastic place I know and has to be my all time favourite......even better than the Barrier Reef.
After all you can't take your MH there :wink:


----------



## 92183 (May 1, 2005)

We have been in early May, twice in the middle of February and are just about to set off in that direction again. We have always had great weather (including snow!) and if the weather forecast is bad, then just head somewhere else or postpone for a week or two.
I must admit that the main reason for going this time of year was much cheaper motorhome hire rates, but this year we have our own and are still keen to go.
One drawback is there are nor many sites open in Scotland (or anywhere else) at this time of year. You don't suffer from midges or crowds of people, though!


----------



## 88808 (May 9, 2005)

Late septemeber/ early october.

:wink: 

We normally go to Skye in October.

we're in Edinburgh.


----------



## 89323 (May 19, 2005)

Best time for me I find is mid april up to end of May.No midgies and with spring starting the place is alive !I always avoid the summer months and will only go the time I mentioned or Sept onwards


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Best time to visit Scotland is sometime in between the constant rainy season, and the midge infestation,..but I'm not sure when that time period is , I've yet to find it out,...certainly not in the months that I've visited Scotland anyhoos! :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I looked into this a couple of months ago, and concluded late May/ early June was good.

Dave


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Scotland*

Hi

Scotland, Orkney?, Shetland?,

If you have the time? try May and June, I live in the Shetland Islands and just for the change last year traveled south via Orkney, with a slow trip south, and wild camping all the way, was also in the Inverness area in November 2004, total snow, all white, OK OK I know snow is all white, the main roads clear, with night temp around -5, SPECTACULAR, the only thing not white was the black road surface, 
If you are thinking of going over to Orkney, a short ferry runs from Gils bay, near John-o-Groats 1 hr crossing, a good thing to have with you is "MOZI GUARD" the midgies do not like it!!

All the best and have a good trip.


----------



## phoenix (May 9, 2005)

And wild camping is allowed in Scotland!!

Even, dare I say it, encouraged. Camp in the car park at Glenshee...
or in the many wild places in the Highlands, and Cairngorm mountains.

We did that and had the most amazing sight of deer wandering past the van, very obligingly, stag stopped to let us take wonderful photos. (actually probably checking us out, but we must have passed the test as he moved on and let us film the herd). 

This was first week in July, no midges bothered us at all (and we don't smoke!)

Lyn


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

september to November

The trees are changing to gold, or have changed

you may be luky and get some snow on the tops

Midges dont seem to like the 'Tropical' insect stuff sold in chemists: neither do other people

Try garlic tablets for 4 weeks before you go
Mind people will give you a wide berth also


----------



## 88826 (May 9, 2005)

We've been up to Skye and over to the Outer Hebrides, where my father came from, from early April through to the end of June for several years except for 04. We use Calmacs Hopscotch ticket to the Uists, Harris and Lewis coming out to Ullapool. Of course we're heading back this year and continuing over to the John o' Groats and down the east side. We took two Australian cousins about six years ago and they were 'blown away' by the scenery.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

autostratus said:


> Try here http://www.scotweb.co.uk/environment/midges/scottishmidge.html
> for information.


nice site Gilian, 
I note you've been dropping a few links tonight, 
been doing your housekeeping??

8)


----------



## 89057 (May 12, 2005)

Midges are worst on the west coast, we don't have a problem here on the southern east coast. But the best repellant is of course 'Woodland Fresh, Avon Skin So Soft' so make sure you have some handy.

Mark


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I am pleased to see this tread opening up. Last year we had to abandon our east coast trip after a couple of months due to bad weather so as our van is subject to a recall in Hull in mid May we decided to carry on up the coast to the Orkneys then back again to Sky then back south again.

Any suggestions as to sites, beauty spots, and places to avoid etc. would be most welcome.

Come on Twooks you’re the expert on travel give us all the gen 

Ken S.


----------

